# Memphis, TN groups?



## HotBlooded (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm looking for a support group near Memphis, TN. I've googled it quite a bit and haven't found any, which probably means there are none. I just thought I'd give this forum a shot before I give up looking for one.


----------



## peebo (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know of any groups, but I'm looking as well. I live in Bartlett.


----------



## lala24 (Dec 3, 2011)

I live in Chattanooga, TN and there is no support here either lol, I guess TN just doesn't have that many anxious ppl.


----------



## uhf23 (Aug 21, 2011)

I live in Little Rock, AR and am looking for a support group as well. (I could not find any in my area when I did a search). Maybe we could combine forces to find or start a group. I would be up for driving to Memphis if need be. Thoughts?


----------



## JennWitch (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi! My name is Jennifer. I have social anxiety (duh). I started a sort of support group on meetup.com for those in the Memphis area who are overly shy, have social anxiety, or have panic disorders. We can meet up maybe once a month in social situations and have fun and just encourage each other and give each other tips and suggestions. Come on over and give it a try! Lets all learn from each other and help each other and make new friends!


----------

